
New AI research makes it easier to create fake footage of someone speaking - guigui
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/12/15957844/ai-fake-video-audio-speech-obama
======
mrjasonh
Can we combine this with [https://lyrebird.ai](https://lyrebird.ai)

